# Witcher Bücher &amp; Games



## McDrake (10. September 2015)

*Witcher Bücher & Games*

Tach
Ich fand die spiele eigentlich recht cool von der Stimmung her.
Allerdings habe ich keines davon zu Ende gespielt, weil ich immer das Gefühl hatte, was verpasst zu haben in der Story.
Und jetzt, wo ich die Bücher lese, umso mehr.
Denn auf einmal haben die Charaktere, welche ich in den Spielen getroffen habe, eine Geschichte.

Jetzt meine eigentliche Frage, und bitte ohne zu Spoilern:
Wie ist die Zeitlinie der Spiele im Vergleich zu den Büchern?
Dass Ciri im 3ten Teil (den Teil habe ich eben noch nicht) ein wichtiger Teil ist, scheint mir von den Videos her klar.
Hat Teil 2 viel mit den Büchern zu tun gehabt?
Ich kann mich da eigentlich in den ersten Stunden nur an die Scoia'tael erinnern. 
Und bei meinem alten Spielstand von Witcher 2, welcher ich grad mal geladen habe, kommt Philippa Einhart vor.


----------



## Vordack (10. September 2015)

The Witcher Bücher - Die chronologische Reihenfolge



> Wo sind die Bücher zeitlich im Bezug auf die Videospiele angelehnt?
> 
> *Die Bücher spielen allesamt vor dem ersten Teil der Videospielreihe*. Sie sollten also im besten Fall vorher gelesen werden, was bei den meisten Leuten aber nicht der Fall sein wird. Wer hat schon Lust 7 Bücher zu lesen, bevor er endlich mit einem Spiel loslegen kann? Außerdem kommen die meisten Leute überhaupt erst durch die Videospiele mit der Serie in Kontakt und lesen die Bücher anschließend.



The Witcher - Vom Buch zum Spiel: Wir erklären euch die Welt von Hexer Geralt - gamona.de


----------



## McDrake (10. September 2015)

Vordack schrieb:


> The Witcher Bücher - Die chronologische Reihenfolge
> 
> 
> 
> The Witcher - Vom Buch zum Spiel: Wir erklären euch die Welt von Hexer Geralt - gamona.de



Ah danke.
Dann bin ich auf dem richtigen Weg.

Hab mir heute den 3ten Roman gekauft und werde erst nach den Bücher wohl nochmals mit Witcher 2 anfangen.
Ich bin überrascht, über die Qualität der Bücher, bzw der Welt, welche da entworfen wurde.
Spannend zu lesen und bis jetzt mit vielen Wendungen, welche aber allesamt "glaubwürdig" sind


----------



## BlackBetty466 (10. November 2015)

Als die ersten Berichte über das erste Spiel erschienen, habe ich mir direkt "Der letzte Wunsch " besorgt und verschlungen. Nach und nach habe ich dann alle Bücher gelesen, weil mir die Welt, die Charaktere und die Stimmung unheimlich gut gefielen. 
Auch das erste Spiel fand ich großartig, die Atmosphäre wurde unfassbar gut umgesetzt. 

Leider fand ich die Veränderungen, die mit der Enhanced Edition kamen, entgegen der allgemeinen Meinung nicht so gut. Auch der zweite Teil wollte mir von Anfang an nicht wirklich gefallen. Teil eins ist das einzige Rollenpiel, das ich zweimal komplett durchgespielt habe, Teil zwei habe ich nach wenigen Stunden abgebrochen. Und an Teil drei habe ich mich noch nicht getraut, werde ich bestimmt irgendwann mal für kleines Geld kaufen und antesten. 

Für diesen Winter habe ich mir erstmal vorgenommen, die Bücher ein zweites Mal zu lesen


----------



## FalloutEffect (11. November 2015)

Ich habe alle Spiele durchgespielt und mir jetzt auch die ersten beiden Romane zugelegt (Das Blut der Elfen und Zeit der Verachtung). Ich bin schon ganz gespannt inwieweit Spiel und Bücher sich decken bzw wieviel vom Computerspiel im Buch steckt und umgekehrt.


----------



## Wynn (11. November 2015)

Es gibt charaktere aus dem Buch in teil 1 und 2 aber gross story von den Büchern darf man in den ersten zwei teilen nicht erwarten weil er da sein gedächtnis verloren hat.


----------

